# Ausraster der EVE-Community



## Saab-FAN (25. Juni 2011)

In der EVE-Community kochen die Emotionen hoch, nachdem ein internes Dokument geleaked wurde, in dem über die Einführung von Micro Transactions (MT) diskutiert wird und hierbei auch das Gameplay betreffende MTs im Gespräch waren. 
In den großen Handels-Zentren des EVE-Universum wird aus Protest auf Stationen und die "Polizei" Concord geschossen, während ein Aufschrei durch die Foren geht. 
Durch die Veröffentlichung eines DEV-Blogs eines Mitarbeiters von CCP wurde eher noch Öl ins Feuer gegossen, anstatt die Situation zu entschärfen. 

Sind EVE-Spieler hier? Und wenn ja, was denkt ihr über die Änderungen, die mit Incarna 1.0 eingeführt wurden und in dem internen Newsletter angeführt werden? 

Ich persönlich finde, die Incarna-Features bringen deutlich mehr Atmosphäre in das Spiel und auch wenn das Captains Quarters bisher der einzige Bereich der Stationen ist, der begehbar ist, so ist es doch ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Allerdings stimme ich mit der Community überein, dass die Performance, besonders beim Laden verbessert werden muss und man Rennen kann. (Das Geschleiche vom Schiff zur Couch mit den Holo-Monitoren dauert mir zu lange.) 
Auch die Micro Transactions finde ich generell nicht schlecht. So lange man sich nicht einfach so Schiffe, Skillpunkte, Fraktionsansehen, oder ähnliches kaufen kann. So lange man nur für das eigentliche Spiel unwichtige Dinge kaufen kann, hab ich nix dagegen. 

Quellen und Interessante Links zum Thema: 
Greed Is Good: Purportedly leaked internal bulletin shows CCP’s “refreshing” new direction.
Helicity Boson » What corporate suicide looks like
EVE Online | EVE Insider | Forums
EVE Online | EVE Insider | Dev Blog


----------



## Owly-K (25. Juni 2011)

Ich stimme dir völlig zu. So lange MT nur für Tinnef verwendet werden kann, muss man ja nicht zwingend mitmachen. Vor allem wenn es sich eher um "Macrotransactions" handelt - der Preis für das Monokel ist einfach nur dreist, auch die anderen Items sind nicht unbedingt günstig.

Wenn aber AUR ingame Vorteile verschafft, mache ich meine 3 Accounts alle dicht. EVE kostet ohnehin schon Abogebühren, und dann soll ich noch draufzahlen? Nein danke. Entweder Abo oder MT, aber beides lass ich mir nicht gefallen. Traurig finde ich, dass es vielen Spielern egal zu sein scheint bzw. einige noch "Hurra!" rufen, wenn man ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen will. OK, das Dokument, aufgrund dessen zur Zeit die Hölle los ist, war natürlich kein spruchreifer Plan für die Zukunft. Aber man munkelt, dass CCP zur Zeit dringender Geld braucht, als sie zugeben möchten.

Ich habe in einem Browserspiel verfolgt, wie exzessiv manche Leute ihr Geld in MT stecken können. Und in EVE habe ich wirklich keine Lust, mich nicht mehr in Low- oder Nullsec trauen zu können, weil an jeder Ecke eine Gang aus 1000€-Über-Schiffchen gankt. Oder jemand für Cash sich einfach die Skills kauft, an denen andere jahrelang arbeiten mussten. So was führt man einfach nicht mal eben nach all den Jahren ein, ohne dass viele altgediente Spieler den Hut nehmen.

Für alle, die nicht dabei waren, noch ein paar Impressionen aus Jita letzte Nacht. Bitte entschuldigt die schlechte Grafik, ich sitze im Moment an einem etwas schwächlichen Rechner. Vor etwa einer Stunde war ich erneut dort und das Spektakel lief noch - Schaulustige können sich also noch auf den Weg machen  Sehr amüsant: Die permanenten Versuche, das Denkmal mittels Scrambler an der Flucht zu hindern (zweiter Screenshot)


----------

